# Windows Equivalent to QLab



## Austin Gain (Dec 5, 2014)

I was wondering if there was a equivalent to QLab that was compatible with Windows. In addition, would the program have remote app control similar to QLab


----------



## TDN (Dec 5, 2014)

SFX is the closest that I'm aware of. However, it is not as feature rich as Qlab is. It doesn't handle any video, just sound cues. It is also not cheap- BUT it is stable, can playback multiple cues at once, handles fades, etc.

There are other sound playback programs as well, but not ones that I am as familiar with. Qlab and SFX are the biggest and most commonly used in theatres.

I'm not sure if you qualify for academic pricing for SFX, but it would almost be cheaper to buy a Mac mini and use the free version of Qlab than to buy SFX.....

Sorry, my friend. I'm in a similar boat.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 5, 2014)

You should try the Demo for Show Cue Systems I used it for audio and projections over the summer.


----------



## ThatsoundguyChris (Dec 5, 2014)

Multiplay. It works for basic audio and video and is completely free. It may not be fancy or look good but it works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin Gain (Dec 5, 2014)

I've downloaded Multiplay, but I can't get the grouping cues to work.


----------



## dbaxter (Dec 5, 2014)

Cue Player Premium (disclaimer: my software) is a Windows equivalent to Qlab. It will do videos in the Plus version. The main version will play multiple sounds, fades, cross fades, delays to autostarts, etc.. It can control external devices via a Phidget USB device by cue. It is in use in over 600 theaters, churches, and schools around the world.
Be aware there is a a whole 'sticky' thread on this subject that lists other alternatives.


----------



## ThatsoundguyChris (Dec 5, 2014)

Austin Gain said:


> I've downloaded Multiplay, but I can't get the grouping cues to work.


I'm sorry but I have never used the group feature. So I can't help with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Dec 25, 2014)

What is grouping cues?


----------



## ThatsoundguyChris (Jan 2, 2015)

TimmyP1955 said:


> What is grouping cues?



It's when you have a list of cues that go off at once or maybe a playlist for intermission. Pretty much a folder for cues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinatblinn (May 19, 2015)

I know this thread is old, but I'm killing time in the booth going through CB....

right-click on the cue. select 'cue properties'. under 'cue advance', it defaults to 'StartAdvance' which means that when that cue starts, it advances to the next cue - ready to play. If you instead select "Start Play" or "EndPlay" it will play the next cue automatically. If you need a delay before it starts the next cue, then insert a "wait cue". Start Cue 1 with a "start play" selected. After cue 1, insert a 'wait cue' with an 'endplay' selected. Then add cue 2. Upon 'go' of cue 1, it will play cue 1 and begin the 'wait' countdown. When the wait time has completed, it will play cue 2.


----------



## jkowtko (Sep 22, 2017)

+1 for SCS ... I used it quite a bit several years back for audio playback with 8 output channels, and I understand the video capabilities have developed quite a bit over the years.


----------

